# How bad is international city ?



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

The apartments being really expensive in Dubai i'm considering International city but i heard bad things about that place. Is it really bad ? What is the best zone in international city and the zones to avoid ?

Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

CBD is the best area, with IC as a whole it's getting in and out at peak times. Once you're in your apartment, does it matter that much where you are? Plenty of cheap delivery food, taxis everywhere, 20 mins to Marina etc.


----------



## qtchick (Jul 16, 2014)

well if you are male, it should not matter. For ladies...big NO NO.
Not a place for ladies, specially single ladies to live.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Glorified labour camps.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It's called International ****ty for a reason. Several reasons actually.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's called International ****ty for a reason. Several reasons actually.


Language Timothy!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

uberkoen said:


> Glorified labour camps.


Such a snobby answer, not everyone can afford the Marina etc.

As I mentioned before the Central Business District is fine, FBT does have a point, but the sewarage plant around 2 miles from the CBT now rarely smells, loads of filters on the place there.

I lived there for a few months a couple of years ago and never had a problem with the pong., maybe I was up-wind from it?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I went to look at a car there a few months ago and it had a UK 70's housing estate vibe about it. Very scruffy and even had the burnt out sofa in the car park. Some of the other towers looked nice from the outside.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I lived there around 2007/2008 and it was fine. It was new and lots of nice restaurants below buildings.. I will say I hightailed it out of there during the recession when someone got murdered on the staircase in the building next to mine.


----------



## CamdenGirl (Feb 22, 2015)

ExpatFR said:


> Hello,
> 
> The apartments being really expensive in Dubai i'm considering International city but i heard bad things about that place. Is it really bad ? What is the best zone in international city and the zones to avoid ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, have you tried silicon oasis? I have many friends there and its more affordable than most other areas...Or, discovery gardens? I would not recommend international city.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a new area just opened up near Jebel Ali Hotel. Brand new, not much there except landscaping but good prices for good sized places. It's run by Nakheel,


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> There's a new area just opened up near Jebel Ali Hotel. Brand new, not much there except landscaping but good prices for good sized places. It's run by Nakheel,


Is that Dubai Waterfront or something similar?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Is that Dubai Waterfront or something similar?


Something like that. My friend has just taken a two-bedroom there and is very impressed with the finishing, closet space, etc. it was, I think, AED 75K in four cheques. There's town houses too I believe. I remember when Jebel Ali Gardens, now The Gardens, was built, no-one wanted to live there because it was too far out and then people were clamouring to get in them because the rents were so cheap. This new one would be great if you work in the FZ or Abu Dhabi even.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

In regards to International City - I often visit IC to eat some of the best Chinese Food in Dubai, for printing, or to bank. The place is crumbling and decrepit. At first glance it looks like an OK place, but look a little deeper and this impression quickly dissipates. This is not because of the infrastructure, but more due to the lack of upkeep. It seems Nakheel has backed away from IC and it's kind of out there on it's own. Many flats are bed space, employee accommodations, "massage", and flat shares. Due to the hygiene of some tenants, restaurants on the ground level, improper waste disposal, and neglect, it's the bottom of the barrel place to live in Dubai. Some of the newer building appear nice and that would be the best option if you must live in IC. Parking can also be an issue in some clusters. I hate to be so frank, but I am there at least once a week. The mix of residents in IC IMO are Pakistani, Chinese (as many work in Dragon Mart), Persian, Filipino, and a few eastern EU. I never see any westerners. On the bright side, there are decent cafes, shisha bars, supermarkets and food options. It's close to major highways. Midriff City Center in nearby and you can zip around the backside to travel around Dubai instead of paying tolls and being locked up in traffic. Again, the newer buildings are fine, but the buildings in the original clusters are horrific by Dubai and first world standards.

Better options would be the buildings in Silicon Oasis, TECOM, Motor City, Jebel Ali, or RAK & Sharjah if you do not travel during rush hours or mind a long commute.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And in 7days today....

A man threatened to blow up a family with a gas cylinder after he was asked to return money he had borrowed from them, it is claimed.

Dubai Court of First Instance was told the Chinese man stole the gas from a restaurant and placed it outside the family’s home in* International City.*


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Language Timothy!!!


Who?


----------



## Staller (Feb 8, 2015)

The idea of "county-clusters" was originally a very nice idea, the infrastructure with all the small shops is also very nice. Just the place is awfully neglected and very bad maintained. What a pitty!
It became something like the "dirty backyard of Dubai"


----------

